# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پزشکی یا داروسازی؟به چه دلیل؟

## Behnush

سلام بچه ها خوبین؟ پزشکی یا دارو سازی و به چه دلیل؟
میدونم خیلی مونده ولی یه سوالی ذهنمو درگیر کرده اگه کسی میدونه کمکم کنه 
به نظرتون رشته پزشکی بهتره یا داروسازی؟ و اینکه پزشکی مسئولیت پذیری زیادی میخواد مثلا یه تشخیص اشتباه بدین یا تو عملی خدایی نکرده کسی رو بکشین چه حسی بهتون دست میده؟🙁

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Behnush


سلام بچه ها خوبین؟
میدونم خیلی مونده ولی یه سوالی ذهنمو درگیر کرده اگه کسی میدونه کمکم کنه 
به نظرتون رشته پزشکی بهتره یا داروسازی؟ و اینکه پزشکی مسئولیت پذیری زیادی میخواد مثلا یه تشخیص اشتباه بدین یا تو عملی خدایی نکرده کسی رو بکشین چه حسی بهتون دست میده؟


قطعا پزشکی*

----------


## Behnush

خب اگه یکیو کشتی چی؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Zahra77

داروسازی 
 :Yahoo (65):

----------


## ij16

> سلام بچه ها خوبین؟ پزشکی یا دارو سازی و به چه دلیل؟میدونم خیلی مونده ولی یه سوالی ذهنمو درگیر کرده اگه کسی میدونه کمکم کنه به نظرتون رشته پزشکی بهتره یا داروسازی؟ و اینکه پزشکی مسئولیت پذیری زیادی میخواد مثلا یه تشخیص اشتباه بدین یا تو عملی خدایی نکرده کسی رو بکشین چه حسی بهتون دست میده؟🙁


دارو عمر تلف کردنه ۱۴ ۱۵ سال کار داره و بعدش کار نمیدن وضع دارو سازی چند ساله خیلی بد شده خیلی سخت مجوز میدن و ...  هر چی بخونید جوری نباشه که برا کسی کار کنید برای خودتون کار کنید نزارید دیگران بهتون دستور بدن خودتون برا خودتون

----------


## Mahdyu

من پزشکی رو بیشتر دوست دارم و احساس میکنم خیلی موفق ترم چون مستقیما با افراد مختلف و بیماران در ارتباطم و وقتی توی جمع قرار میگیرم فکرم خیلی بهتر کار میکنه و چیزایی مثله این. کلا شغلایی که با بقیه ارتباط داشته باشم و بتونم خودم رو مستقیما نشونشون بدم خیلی برام جالب تره.

----------


## Miiina

مشخصه پزشکی

----------


## mlt

_اینجور که دانشجوها و پزشکای عمومی میگن اوضاع اونا چندان نرمالم نیست...داروسازی هم مثل پزشکی دیگه عمومیش خوب نیست و باید تخصص گرفت ولی فرقشون اینه پزشکی همه تخصص هاش خوبه و داروسازی فقط بالینیش خوبه




 نوشته اصلی توسط ij16


دارو عمر تلف کردنه ۱۴ ۱۵ سال کار داره و بعدش کار نمیدن وضع دارو سازی چند ساله خیلی بد شده خیلی سخت مجوز میدن و ...  هر چی بخونید جوری نباشه که برا کسی کار کنید برای خودتون کار کنید نزارید دیگران بهتون دستور بدن خودتون برا خودتون


_

----------


## Mysterious

*علاقه
دارو خیلی جای پیشرفت داره چون نیاز دارو تو کشور موج میزنه 
اخبار ببینی متوجه پیشرفت و اهمیت این رشته میشی
اگه علاقه داشته باشی میری سراغ تحقیقات چون واسه تحقیق عالیه این رشته واسه اپلای کردنم فکر کنم خوب باشه
ولی پزشکی از لحاظ تنوع درسی و رشته های تخصصی متنوع و محیط بیمارستان خیلی خوبه*-*
شما میتونی تخصصیو انتخاب کنی که به جراحی کار نداشته باشه
به راحتیم جراح نمیشی چندین سال باید کمک جراح باشی تا تجربه بدست بیاری 
اینجوری نیست که شما درست تموم شد بفرستنت اتاق عمل*

----------


## Ali jk

اولين و مهمترين چيز علاقه ست...
پزشكي و دارو هر دوشون عمومي هاشون وضعيتش خوب نيس و كف درامد ١٠ تومن بذار ماهي
دارو درسش از پزشكي سختتره ولي پزشكي خستگي و شب بيداري داره
تخصصهاي دارو تو ايران بخاطر تحريما رو هواست و بعضياش كلا اجرا نشده و پزشكي تخصصهاش تو شهراي بزرگ و برخي مناطق ٢ اشباعه و مجوز مطب نميدن
پزشكي جراحيش خوبه ك اونم ميانگين ١٥ سال بايد درس بخوني ولي درامد خوبي داره
دارو هم جاي پيشرفت زيادي داره و ميتونه جذب نيروش چند برابر شه.. اگه اون دستورالعمل ها اجرايي شن

----------


## reza2018

خوبه دارو این هست که زودتر میتونی وارد بازار کار بشی...
اگر وضعیت مالیتون خوب هست،یعنی اونقدری خوب که بتونی بعد از فارغ التحصیلی امتیاز یک داروخونه رو بخری،قطعا دارو سازی بهتر از پزشکی هست.

----------


## ij16

> _اینجور که دانشجوها و پزشکای عمومی میگن اوضاع اونا چندان نرمالم نیست...داروسازی هم مثل پزشکی دیگه عمومیش خوب نیست و باید تخصص گرفت ولی فرقشون اینه پزشکی همه تخصص هاش خوبه و داروسازی فقط بالینیش خوبه_


الان وضع داروسازی جوریه که تو اصلا دیپلم داشته باش برو یه دارو خونه بگو اقا کارگر نیاز دارید میاره بهت همه چیزو یاد میده میری وایمیستی پشت میز واسه مردم دارو میدی

----------


## mlt

_اون که تو میگی نسخه پیچه نه داروساز




 نوشته اصلی توسط ij16


الان وضع داروسازی جوریه که تو اصلا دیپلم داشته باش برو یه دارو خونه بگو اقا کارگر نیاز دارید میاره بهت همه چیزو یاد میده میری وایمیستی پشت میز واسه مردم دارو میدی


_

----------


## aeonicnia

*واقعن متوجه دلیل این حجم از نظر منفی نسبت به دارو نمیشم، اکثر داروسازایی که من دیدم یا خیلی راحت اپلای کردن یا اگه موندن درامد خیلی خوبی داشتن
ولی قطعن برای انتخاب باید به علاقه نگاه کرد*

----------


## ali_12

کسی میدونه داروسازی های تهران با سهمیه منطقه 2 تا چند می آره؟

----------


## Saboor Zed

*خب واقعیتش دندان از هر دوشون بهتره من دارومیخونم ولی بنظرم دندان سرتر از کل رشته های دیگه ست هم از لحاظ درآمد هم موقعیت شغلی و هم راحتی دروس دانشگاشون... خودم زیاد پزشکی رو نمی پسندم چون دردسر و سختیش از همه رشته ها بیشتره*

----------


## mlt

_اینایی که دارو میخونن  میگن درسای ما از پزشکی سختره!!




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saboor Zed


خب واقعیتش دندان از هر دوشون بهتره من دارومیخونم ولی بنظرم دندان سرتر از کل رشته های دیگه ست هم از لحاظ درآمد هم موقعیت شغلی و هم راحتی دروس دانشگاشون... خودم زیاد پزشکی رو نمی پسندم چون دردسر و سختیش از همه رشته ها بیشتره


_

----------


## ղiκi

> *واقعن متوجه دلیل این حجم از نظر منفی نسبت به دارو نمیشم، اکثر داروسازایی که من دیدم یا خیلی راحت اپلای کردن یا اگه موندن درامد خیلی خوبی داشتن
> ولی قطعن برای انتخاب باید به علاقه نگاه کرد*


تا چند سال پیش اوضاع دارو خیلی خوب بود اما جدیدا به سختی مجوز میدن وشما باید چندین سال تو داروخونه های دیگران کار کنی تا بتونی امتیاز جمع کنی.

----------


## ղiκi

من میگم پزشکی.
درسته دارو دردسرش کمتره،اما همین الانشم اشباع شده چه برسه به 6.7 سال دیگه.
یکی دیگه از مزیت های پزشکی هم تنوع دروسشه.اما دارو بنظر من درساش یکم یکنواخته.

----------


## mlt

_توی داروخونه کار کنن طبق مصوبه ها میانگین توی همه استان بین 7 تا 8/5 هست .پزشک عمومی چقدر میگیره؟




 نوشته اصلی توسط ղiκi


تا چند سال پیش اوضاع دارو خیلی خوب بود اما جدیدا به سختی مجوز میدن وشما باید چندین سال تو داروخونه های دیگران کار کنی تا بتونی امتیاز جمع کنی.


_

----------


## ղiκi

> _توی داروخونه کار کنن طبق مصوبه ها میانگین توی همه استان بین 7 تا 8/5 هست .پزشک عمومی چقدر میگیره؟_


من چن روز پیش با دوتا داروساز که داشتن طرحشونو توبیمارستان میگذروندن حرف زدم،بهم گفتن نمیدونیم بعد از طرح باید چیکار کنیم.مجوز که نمیدن.کارهم سخت پیدا میشه.
اون مصوبه ای هم که میگی خیلی جاها بهش عمل نمیشه.بستگی به شهر واستانت داره.داروسازی رشته ی خیلی خوبیه اما نسبت به زحمتی که میکشی نتیجه نمیده.
پزشک عمومی تازه از طرح برگشته تو یکی از شهرای استان ما که محروم هم نیست،ماهی 14 داره میگیره.

----------


## God_of_war

به ما چه چند میگیرن ما فوق فوقش فیزیوتراپ شیم گذشت اون موقع که جو ما رو گرفته بود الان واقع بینانه ترین حالت فیزیو و پرستاری روزانه شاید باشه اونم شاید. هر دو رشته پزشکی و داروسازی سختن الکی تو دانشگاه عمرت می‌ره من که فقط دوست دارم وارد بازار کارشم پولا رو بزنم به بدن. خسته شدیم از این زندگی تکراری.

----------


## the.lusifer

سال 91 ( یا 92 ؟  :Yahoo (21):  شایدم 93 ؟ نمیدونم..) یکی از اقوام دورمون رتبه دورقمی کشور آورد تو گروه تجربی و داروسازی دانشگاه تهران رو انتخاب کرد !دختر بسیار متفاوت و عجیبیه و خیلی پیچیده فکر میکنه ...
یادمه یه بار در یک محفلی بودیم .. ازش پرسیدم چرا با اینکه می تونستی پزشکی رو توی بهترین دانشگاه کشور بخونی ولی داروسازی رو انتخاب کردی ؟ ؟
هیچ وقت فراموش نمی کنم این صحنه رو ! که درحالی که پشت لپ تابش با یه چهره متفکر داشت یه چیزی میخوند از گوشه چشم بهم نگاه کرد و بعد چندثانیه سکوت پرسید : به نظرت من شبیه آدمیم که عمرشو توی راهرو های سبز بیمارستان تلف میکنه ..؟ : )
میخوام بگم این آدم جهان بینی من رو به کل زیر و رو کرد !  :Yahoo (4): و حق با اون بود ! در تمام طول تحصیلش به جای گذروندن شیفت های سخت و حوصله سر بر 36 ساعته توی بیمارستان مدااام  از این کشور خارجی به اون یکی کشور خارجی سفر می کرد و توی نشست ها و کنفرانس ها و مسابقات حوزه صنعت داروسازی شرکت می کرد …به زبان های برنامه نویسی که توی تحقیقات علمی استفاده میشن ( مثل  matlab و یه چندتای دیگه که نمی دونم  :Yahoo (21):  ) کاملا مسلط بود .. 
توی همون دوره تحصیلش با وجود درسای سخت داروسازی زبان آلمانی رو از صفر شروع کرد و الان بی نهایت زیبا  و با تسلط کامل صحبت می کنه این زبان رو ... 
با همه این ها هیچ وقت از درسش نزد  و یادمه حتی یکبار می گفت که در طول ترم مباحث رو از رفرنس میخونه و فقط شبای امتحان جزوه استادو میخونه که اونم چون قبلا رفرنسو خونده خیی براش سبک و نسبتا آسونه ..
یادمه  یه مدت روی تاثیر صنعت داروسازی روی اقتصاد کشورها و سیاست های کلان در صنعت داروسازی (یا چیزی شبیه به این  :Yahoo (21): ) کار می کرد و کلا تحقیقاتش وارد یه فاز سیاسی شده بود ...
در حال حاضر هم یا درسشو تموم کرده یا در شرف تموم کردنه نمیدونم ولی میدونم به شدت مشغول راست و ریس کردن کاراشه و قصد داره برای تخصص بره آمریکا ... 
اپلای کردن ومهاجرت برای داروسازها نسبت به پزشک ها و دندانپزشک ها خیلی خیلی راحت تره ...
یکی از آشنایان ما یه خانمی هستن که دو تا فرزند دارن و در 30 سالگی بعد از 4 بار کنکور دادن موفق شد پزشکی دولتی قبول بشه ! سال 96 درحالی که دانشجوی سال سوم بود بعد از نارآرومی های که در کشور پیش اومد تصمیم گرفت هرچه سریع  تر  برای آینده ی بچه هاش از کشور مهاجرت کنه ... 
از پزشکی انصراف داد ! دوباره کنکور داد و درحال حاضر مشغول خوندن زیست شناسی هستن .... چون رشته های علوم پایه شرایط خیلی بهتر و شانس پیشرفت خیلی بیشتری در کشورهای متمدن و جهان اول دارن ...
حقیقت اینه که دانشجو های پزشکی هر کشوری ، آموزش میبینن تا در سیستم درمانی کشور خودشون و به مردم خودشون خدمت کنن و شما حتی اگه موفق بشید با مدرک پزشکی  عمومی مهاجرت کنید ، خیلی سخت میتونید مشغول به کار بشید ! و حتی اگه هم بتونید با تلاش از پس سد های توی مسیرتون بر بیاید خیلی سخت میتونید تبدیل به یک پزشک نامدار در اون کشور بشید ! و احتمالا همیشه در لول متوسط خواهید بود....
برای ادامه ی تحصیل و خوندن تخصص هم شانس خیلی کمی برای درس خوندن در رشته های تاپ تخصصی مثل جراحی مغز و اعصاب ، ارتوپدی ، گوش و حلق بینی و قلب خواهید داشت چون واضحه که اون ها ترجیح میدن رشته های حیاتی و پوزیشن های بالا در سیستم درمان رو افرادی با ملیت های خودشون به عهده بگیرن چون اون افراد پزشکی عمومی رو در دانشگاهای همون کشور و تحت نظارت سیستم درمانی همون کشور و برای مردم همون کشور خوندن !
جالبه که تصورات ما معمولا با حقیقت فاصله زیادی داره ... تصور ما با حقیقت پزشکی متفاوته ... تصور ما با حقیقت داروسازی متفاوته و خیلی ناراحت کنندست که در قرن 21 هنوز یک نفر توی این تاپیک هست که فرق داروساز رو با نسخه پیچ از هم نمیتونه تشخیص بده ... 
و متسفانه ما خیلی کم با پتانسیل های بالا و فرصت های فوق العاده این رشته  برای پولسازی های کلان ! آشنا هستیم..(.خصوصا برای افرادی که قصد ورود به حوزه ی دارو-سازی ( به معنای واقعی کلمه ) رو دارن )..

چند جمله دیگه میگم و از منبر میام پایین.
من به هیچ عنوان قصد ندارم بگم که پزشکی بده ! و داروسازی مدینه فاضله است! نه به هیچ عنوان! و اصلا همچین تصوری خیلی مضحکه و قطعا پزشکی هم منفعت های خودشو داره و داروسازی هم سختی های خودشو .. 
خصوصا برای  افرادی که خیلی حوصله کارای بزرگ رو ندارن و میخوان هرچه زودتر داروخونه شونو بزنن و در آمد داشته باشن و برن سر خونه زندگیشون...
من فقط میخوام بگم این تصمیم خیلی بزرگ تر از اون چیزیه که برپایه آرزوهای خانواده و یا تفکرات جامعه گرفته بشه ...
خصوصا جامعه ی ما ،که اگه اکثریت درست فکر می کردند .. الان وضعیت ما طور دیگه ای بود .. 
 :Yahoo (1): میخوام بگم مثل اون خانم دکتر داروساز ما متفاوت و پیچیده فکر کنید ! مثل عوام فکر نکنید و از این چرخه بزنید بیرون ...
بهشت واقعی اون روزیه که بشنویم یه نوجوون بعد از تحقیق و کنکاش خیلی زیاد به این نتیجه رسیده که دلش میخواد  مثلا محیط زیست بخونه !در دانشگاه تهران  و بعد هم روی تغییرات اقلیمی و حل مشکل کم آبی و خشکسالی تحقیق کنه ...
هر تصمیمی که میگیرید یادتون باشه که فقط یک شانس بزرای زندگی کردن دارید .. فقط یک شانس !
موفق باشید ...

پ.ن : این متن رو دیشب نوشتم ...ولی پرید و ساعت 2 و 40 دقیقه صبح در حالی که 5 باید بیدار می شدم  دوباره نوشتمش ... اما بازم پرید . امروز دوباره نوشتمش... فقط برای اینکه شاید فقط یک نفر .. کمی متفاوت تر به قضایا نگاه کنه..

----------


## God_of_war

> سال 91 ( یا 92 ؟  شایدم 93 ؟ نمیدونم..) یکی از اقوام دورمون رتبه دورقمی کشور آورد تو گروه تجربی و داروسازی دانشگاه تهران رو انتخاب کرد !دختر بسیار متفاوت و عجیبیه و خیلی پیچیده فکر میکنه ...
> یادمه یه بار در یک محفلی بودیم .. ازش پرسیدم چرا با اینکه می تونستی پزشکی رو توی بهترین دانشگاه کشور بخونی ولی داروسازی رو انتخاب کردی ؟ ؟
> هیچ وقت فراموش نمی کنم این صحنه رو ! که درحالی که پشت لپ تابش با یه چهره متفکر داشت یه چیزی میخوند از گوشه چشم بهم نگاه کرد و بعد چندثانیه سکوت پرسید : به نظرت من شبیه آدمیم که عمرشو توی راهرو های سبز بیمارستان تلف میکنه ..؟ : )
> میخوام بگم این آدم جهان بینی من رو به کل زیر و رو کرد ! و حق با اون بود ! در تمام طول تحصیلش به جای گذروندن شیفت های سخت و حوصله سر بر 36 ساعته توی بیمارستان مدااام  از این کشور خارجی به اون یکی کشور خارجی سفر می کرد و توی نشست ها و کنفرانس ها و مسابقات حوزه صنعت داروسازی شرکت می کرد …به زبان های برنامه نویسی که توی تحقیقات علمی استفاده میشن ( مثل  matlab و یه چندتای دیگه که نمی دونم  ) کاملا مسلط بود .. 
> توی همون دوره تحصیلش با وجود درسای سخت داروسازی زبان آلمانی رو از صفر شروع کرد و الان بی نهایت زیبا  و با تسلط کامل صحبت می کنه این زبان رو ... 
> با همه این ها هیچ وقت از درسش نزد  و یادمه حتی یکبار می گفت که در طول ترم مباحث رو از رفرنس میخونه و فقط شبای امتحان جزوه استادو میخونه که اونم چون قبلا رفرنسو خونده خیی براش سبک و نسبتا آسونه ..
> یادمه  یه مدت روی تاثیر صنعت داروسازی روی اقتصاد کشورها و سیاست های کلان در صنعت داروسازی (یا چیزی شبیه به این ) کار می کرد و کلا تحقیقاتش وارد یه فاز سیاسی شده بود ...
> در حال حاضر هم یا درسشو تموم کرده یا در شرف تموم کردنه نمیدونم ولی میدونم به شدت مشغول راست و ریس کردن کاراشه و قصد داره برای تخصص بره آمریکا ... 
> اپلای کردن ومهاجرت برای داروسازها نسبت به پزشک ها و دندانپزشک ها خیلی خیلی راحت تره ...
> ...


بهت برنخوره حدسیاتم میگه داستان از اول دروغه یا از کسی شنیدی وقتی یکی بخواد یه داستان تخیلی یا داستانی که مال خودش نباشه رو بگه از اقوام دورش مایه می‌زاره باز یه دخترخاله دخترعمویی چیزی میزاشتی تو داستان واقعی به نظر میرسید. دختره تکامل یافته ایه باید ساقیمو عوض کنم یادم بنداز منم ورژن تایلندیش رو تو ذهنم بسازم  :Yahoo (15): 
رفع اسپم = داروسازی و پزشکی خوبن فقط باید تو سن کم بهش رسید واقعیت ما انقد پشت کنکوریم که دیگه خسته شدیم از درس و علم و همه چی. از اون چرخه ای که گفتی ما زدیم بیرون فک کردیم تو چرخه تجربی خبریه والا کی اهمیت میده چی کشف شه یا نشه من فقط یه بارزندگی میکنم. خیلی قوی باشم خودشناسی میکنم.

----------


## the.lusifer

> بهت برنخوره حدسیاتم میگه داستان از اول دروغه یا از کسی شنیدی وقتی یکی بخواد یه داستان تخیلی یا داستانی که مال خودش نباشه رو بگه از اقوام دورش مایه می‌زاره باز یه دخترخاله دخترعمویی چیزی میزاشتی تو داستان واقعی به نظر میرسید. دختره تکامل یافته ایه باید ساقیمو عوض کنم یادم بنداز منم ورژن تایلندیش رو تو ذهنم بسازم 
> رفع اسپم = داروسازی و پزشکی خوبن فقط باید تو سن کم بهش رسید واقعیت ما انقد پشت کنکوریم که دیگه خسته شدیم از درس و علم و همه چی. از اون چرخه ای که گفتی ما زدیم بیرون فک کردیم تو چرخه تجربی خبریه والا کی اهمیت میده چی کشف شه یا نشه من فقط یه بارزندگی میکنم. خیلی قوی باشم خودشناسی میکنم.



 :Yahoo (1):  فقط یه دروغگوی حرفه ای میتونه همچین تصوری داشته باشه...
شما شاید ، ولی من انقدر بیکار نیستم که 2 بار پشت سرهم یه افسانه رو تایپ بکنم و بپره ولی بازم تایپ کنم .. نیتم فقط اینه دیده ها و شنیده هامو به 4 نفر دیگه به اشتراک بزارم بلکه تغییری که در نگرش من ایجاد شد در نگرش حداقل یک نفر دیگه هم ایجاد بشه..ایشون خواهرزاده ی زن عموی من هستن ( یا به عبارتی دختر خاله ی پسرعموم ).اینکه شما اصرار داری که یک قربانی هستی و بدبخت و بیچاره ای و دیگه از سنت گذشته به خودت مربوط میشه و اگه تصمیم قطعیتو گرفتی در این باره ، پس بهت تبریک میگم از انتخابت لذت ببر.

----------


## God_of_war

> فقط یه دروغگوی حرفه ای میتونه همچین تصوری داشته باشه...
> شما شاید ، ولی من انقدر بیکار نیستم که 2 بار پشت سرهم یه افسانه رو تایپ بکنم و بپره ولی بازم تایپ کنم .. نیتم فقط اینه دیده ها و شنیده هامو به 4 نفر دیگه به اشتراک بزارم بلکه تغییری که در نگرش من ایجاد شد در نگرش حداقل یک نفر دیگه هم ایجاد بشه..ایشون خواهرزاده ی زن عموی من هستن ( یا به عبارتی دختر خاله ی پسرعموم ).اینکه شما اصرار داری که یک قربانی هستی و بدبخت و بیچاره ای و دیگه از سنت گذشته به خودت مربوط میشه و اگه تصمیم قطعیتو گرفتی در این باره ، پس بهت تبریک میگم از انتخابت لذت ببر.


سن چیه باو مغزمون پیر شده منم عین خودت بودم همش کلیپ انگیزشی همش انگیزه واقعیت اینه انگیزه تزریقی نیس یا  اون انگیزه تو مغزت هست یا نیستش.حتی یه نفرم با این داستان متحول نمیشه مشکل داستان نیس مشکل اینه هیچی سر جای خودش نیس. 
رفع اسپم= هر دو رشته خوبن

----------


## Maja7080

> بهت برنخوره حدسیاتم میگه داستان از اول دروغه یا از کسی شنیدی وقتی یکی بخواد یه داستان تخیلی یا داستانی که مال خودش نباشه رو بگه از اقوام دورش مایه می‌زاره باز یه دخترخاله دخترعمویی چیزی میزاشتی تو داستان واقعی به نظر میرسید. دختره تکامل یافته ایه باید ساقیمو عوض کنم یادم بنداز منم ورژن تایلندیش رو تو ذهنم بسازم 
> رفع اسپم = داروسازی و پزشکی خوبن فقط باید تو سن کم بهش رسید واقعیت ما انقد پشت کنکوریم که دیگه خسته شدیم از درس و علم و همه چی. از اون چرخه ای که گفتی ما زدیم بیرون فک کردیم تو چرخه تجربی خبریه والا کی اهمیت میده چی کشف شه یا نشه من فقط یه بارزندگی میکنم. خیلی قوی باشم خودشناسی میکنم.


واقعا درست گفتی(الته قسمت رفع اسپم رو گفتم).پشت کنکور بودن همچین حالی واسه ادم درست میکنه.ای کاش همون سال اول یکی میزد تو سرم درسمو میخوندم و قبول میشدم

----------


## Ocean

یه چیزی یاد گرفتین هی تکرار می کنین
علاقه کیلویی چنده
اینجا ایرانه
کسی اینجا دارو"ساز"نمیتونه بشه.چرا؟چون پروسه ی داروسازی به nمیلیارد پول نیاز داره.اینجا ما فقط میتونیم دارو "کپی"کنیم.
قبل از اینکه تخیلی ورویایی فک کنین واقعیتا رو هم نظر بگیرین.
اگه میتونین دندون یا پزشکی قبول بشین حتی یک درصدم به دارو فک نکنین

----------


## the.lusifer

> یه چیزی یاد گرفتین هی تکرار می کنینعلاقه کیلویی چندهاینجا ایرانهکسی اینجا دارو"ساز"نمیتونه بشه.چرا؟چون پروسه ی داروسازی به nمیلیارد پول نیاز داره.اینجا ما فقط میتونیم دارو "کپی"کنیم.قبل از اینکه تخیلی ورویایی فک کنین واقعیتا رو هم نظر بگیرین.اگه میتونین دندون یا پزشکی قبول بشین حتی یک درصدم به دارو فک نکنین


بهتون حق میدم همچین تصوری داشته باشید...  :Yahoo (1):  چون دقیقا منم قبل از این مورد همینطور فکر می کردم .آدم اگه به  چیزی علاقه داشته باشه  خودش رو در مرز ها کشورش حبس نمیکنه دوست عزیز... ضمن اینکه شما احتمالا ساکن تهران نیستید .. وگرنه اطلاع داشتید که اتفاقا به واسطه تحریم ها  چقدر در این حوزه( داروسازی)  فعالیت مثبت  انجام داره میشه ...نمونش مدارس مستقل ساخت دارو و لوازم آریشی و بهداشتی که الان مثل قارچ دارن سبز میشن توی پایتخت ، کلاس های طراحی دارو با کامپیوتر ، ورکشاپ های طراحی دارو و انفورماتیک دانشگاه تهران و همچنین شهرک داروسازی برکت کرج !البته که شما آزادید هر رشته ای که تمایل دارید بخونید ولی بهتره برای انتخاب دیگران خط و نشون نکشید  :Yahoo (1): تجربه ی من میگه همچین دیدگاهی عموما به موفقیت نمی رسه... حلا فرقی نمیکنه پزشکی باشه .. دندونپزشکی یا هرچی.

----------


## Frozen

بنظر من اینه این تاپیکا باید بمونه بعد اومدن رتبه ها :Yahoo (50):  حالا دیگه خوددانید

----------


## WickedSick

سلام.
اگه‌بخواین از الان بر اساس رشته بخونین، که کاملا‌اشتباهه.
شما خوندنتون کاملا باید مستقل از نتیحه و رتبه و رشته باشه.
فقط و فقط باید تلاشتونو کنین.

در هر صورت، پزشکی قطعا بازار کار بهتری داره
ولی درس هاش واقعا سختن. یعنی منی که هنوز ترم ۳م، وزنش داره کمرمو میشکونه :Yahoo (21):  همچنین دوران تحصیلاتشم طولانی تره، ۲ ۳ سال بیشتر. پس به اینا توجه کنین.

----------


## SARA_J

> سلام.
> اگه‌بخواین از الان بر اساس رشته بخونین، که کاملا‌اشتباهه.
> شما خوندنتون کاملا باید مستقل از نتیحه و رتبه و رشته باشه.
> فقط و فقط باید تلاشتونو کنین.
> 
> در هر صورت، پزشکی قطعا بازار کار بهتری داره
> ولی درس هاش واقعا سختن. یعنی منی که هنوز ترم ۳م، وزنش داره کمرمو میشکونه همچنین دوران تحصیلاتشم طولانی تره، ۲ ۳ سال بیشتر. پس به اینا توجه کنین.


سلام یادم میمونه چقدرنامردبودی جوابموندادی  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## -Sara-

عجب

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام یادم میمونه چقدرنامردبودی جوابموندادی


کل پ خ هامو گشتم ندیدم  :Yahoo (21): |||
کجا؟؟

----------


## -Sevda-

داروسازی درساش فوق العاده سخته اما دردسرای پزشکیو نداره.و همین که با مریض سروکار نداری خودش یه ویژگی مثبته.بنظر من محیط داروسازی از پزشکی خیلی شادتره.درآمدش هم برای داشتن یه زندگی متوسط رو به بالا کافیه.

----------


## anis79

هیچ رشته ای مطلق خوب یا بد نیس 
باید ببینی چه رنج در امدی مد نظرته چه درسایی دوس داری تونایی کار کردن تو چه محیطی رو داری و .....
من به شخصه از کار کردن تو داروخانه خوشم نمیاد از کار کردن تو ازمایشگاهای داروسازی و ساختن دارو هم خوشم نمیاد در این حد ک سال اول دارو پردیس اوردم و نرفتم  :Yahoo (50): 
علاقه خیلی مهمه خیلییییی لهترین رشته رو بخونی علاقه نداشته باشی اذیت میشی

----------

